# Insurance in Canada



## snackjack (Dec 8, 2017)

Intact Insurance Company

Which Uber operations are you insuring?
Intact Insurance insures Uber’s ridesharing operations. Examples of ridesharing in Uber’s current product suite include UberX, UberXL, Uber Select,
UberHop, UberPool, Uber Eats and UberWAV.

Why is Intact involved and why have you chosen to develop this product?
Intact’s core business is focused on consumer protection and meeting the insurance needs of Canadians. With the growing popularity of the sharing
economy, we are adapting our product suite to offer innovative solutions to meet the changing needs of consumers and ensure they are well protected.
How does Uber’s insurance coverage work in Ontario?
Intact Insurance, Novex, Jevco and belairdirect have modified their underwriting guidelines to allow for ridesharing on their personal auto insurance policies
at no additional cost. Drivers participating in ridesharing must inform their broker or agent, who should then advise the personal auto insurer of the
customer to ensure they are properly protected for non-ridesharing use of the vehicle. Uber has a primary commercial insurance policy with Intact Insurance
that provides coverage to all vehicles, drivers and passengers from the moment drivers make themselves available to accept a ride request, to the moment
passengers exit the vehicle. The Uber commercial insurance policy provides coverage up to the following limits:
● $1 million Third Party Liability for phase 1
● $2 million Third Party Liability for phases 2 and 3
● Standard Accident Benefits for phases 1, 2 and 3
● Comprehensive and Collision coverage with $1,000 deductible payable by drivers for phases 1, 2 and 3. Only drivers who hold comprehensive and
collision coverage on their personal auto policy will be eligible for this coverage under the Uber commercial policy.


What kind of proof of insurance is provided for Uber’s commercial policy?
An electronic certificate of automobile insurance can be accessed through the Uber Partner mobile application. In the event of a traffic infraction or an
accident occurring while participating in ridesharing, please refer to this document.
Who should Uber drivers contact in the event of a claim?
In the case of an accident, drivers should contact Uber via email or their Uber Partner mobile application, in accordance with Uber’s claims reporting
procedure. Uber will record the details of the incident and provide it, along with a digital log record, to Intact Insurance, who will then process and adjust
the claim. Drivers can also call Intact Insurance's dedicated number for Uber claims at 1-866-470-2335.
Are optional insurance coverages included on Uber drivers’ personal automobile insurance policies, like replacement cost
or reimbursement for loss of use, covered under the Uber commercial policy?
The Uber commercial policy offered by Intact Insurance provides coverage from the moment drivers make themselves available to accept a ride request,
until the moment passengers exit the vehicle. This policy does not provide any optional coverages, regardless of what is included on the customer’s personal
auto policy, other than Comprehensive and Collision (physical damage) coverage. Comprehensive and Collision coverage, with a $1,000 deductible, is
only made available to drivers who have this coverage on their personal auto policy. This policy also provides Third Party Liability coverage and Standard
Accident Benefits coverage.
Are Uber drivers penalized on their personal automobile insurance policies for driving incidents occurring from the moment they make themselves available to accept a ride request, to the moment passengers exit the vehicle?
Uber has a commercial insurance policy in place with Intact Insurance that provides coverage from the moment drivers make themselves available to
accept a ride request, to the moment passengers exit the vehicle. Any claims arising during this time will be made against the Uber commercial policy.
Drivers should reference the Uber electronic certificate of automobile insurance (available on the Uber Partner mobile app) in order to ensure Uber-related
claims do not affect their personal auto policy. Please contact your broker or agent if you are charged for a claim that happened while participating in
ridesharing with Uber. Intact Insurance will provide participating drivers with a letter to give to their personal auto insurance company, which will confirm
that the claim is being charged to the Uber commercial policy. In the event of driving infractions, infractions may follow the individual, potentially affecting
personal auto policies of drivers.


----------



## dexstar (Jun 4, 2017)

Changed to Economical in September 2020.
https://www.economical.com/en/lp/uber-commercial-auto-insurance


----------



## Jasminegram (Jun 4, 2021)

Releaseone said:


> Will it apply to insurance?


I have a vague feeling that this is a little related to other features of the insurance. There are different tariff plans. Each tariff plan has a maximum amount that you can spend on treatment yourself, after which the insurance pays for the rest. This is called the out-of-pocket limit. There is also an annual limit. This is the annual limit for the insurance, that is, the maximum amount per year that the insurance can pay for your treatment. Then the insurance helps you pay up to the next agreed amount. After this amount, the insurance company $750,000 Term Life Insurance Rates | 2021 Update! takes all payments upon itself. And if there is no annual limit, then you continue to be treated at the expense of insurance, and if there is, if it is exceeded, pay again yourself.


----------



## Cobainik (12 mo ago)

Thank you very much for the information. I learned something new about insurance. I want to buy a car soon. I need to know how to arrange everything and how insurance works. So far, my friend has recommended that I sign a contract with Unicom Insurance for the first time. And I will soon sign a contract and buy a car. Thanks again for explaining about insurance. Your article is great -- everything is accessible and clear, without unnecessary repetitions. I love it.


----------

